# Oar Transport



## PhilipJFry (Apr 1, 2013)

mine are strapped to my frame. (with pool noodles over the sections of frame they rest on) no problems so far. a bag seems like a hassle to me.


----------



## natepelton (Feb 24, 2011)

Boats are not transported rigged. I agree a bag seems like another hassle. I like the pool noodle idea though, even for when bundled in groups of 4 oars.


----------



## Whitewater Worthy Equip (Dec 11, 2013)

Here is what we use. 

https://www.facebook.com/4613827572.../UzpfSTEzNzk1NzA3NjU6MTAyMTYwMTkzNzcyNjIxMzE/


----------



## Beer Waggin (Jul 8, 2016)

Here's what I do in pictures...

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=28426&stc=1&d=1524079356

This shows the rear. Blades are somewhat wedged into the blocks. Blocks are screwed down. 


http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=28434&stc=1&d=1524079356

This shows the front. oars are strapped down and wrapped together. Oars hit at the locks, so they don't rub on each other.

I'm not a fan of running up an down the highway with oars hanging off the side.


----------



## GOTY2011 (Mar 18, 2018)

I always travel with my raft covered, with oars strapped and resting on padded dry boxes.


----------



## smhoeher (Jun 14, 2015)

During the boating season, especially for nearby day trips, the oars are usually strapped to the frame. For longer drives I put them in the trailer. The oars are always strapped together then strapped to the frame or loaded in the trailer. A friend sometimes the blades off to protect them.


----------



## Pigpen (Nov 8, 2017)

I prefer to strap mine individually to the frame - less movement. I just drove over 2000 miles like this with my 10' frame on top of the truck and cat tubes in the bed with the rest of the gear. Each oar is individually strapped to a crossbar near the end of the oar. The whole group is also strapped with a single strap at each crossbar they touch. I always remove the blades when transporting my oars.


----------



## Granite (Dec 2, 2012)

natepelton said:


> Boats are not transported rigged. I agree a bag seems like another hassle. I like the pool noodle idea though, even for when bundled in groups of 4 oars.


Sounds like someone doesn't take day trips? Or is ok with the hassle of rolling a boat all the time....?

My oars are transported with the blades off jammed between the frame and boat with the handles down. Seemed to work fine so far...


----------

